# USB 3.0 Powered Hubs reliable for a DAW?



## creativeforge (Mar 21, 2017)

I have an iLok, a Focusrite Firewire card, wireless keyboard, wireless mouse, printer, and soon a USB "MIDI" controller. 

My 2 X USB 3.0 ports feels a bit flimsy, plus when I plug an external back-up drive, I always get the message that 3.0 would be faster. Oh boy. So, I would like to remedy this and buy a powered USB 3.0. 

I did a search and found a few multiple ports powered USB 3.0 hubs, although some have warned of WI-FI interference with some (they have a Ethernet port I think), and HDMI issues as well. But I don't need WIFI (do I?) and don't want to use HDMI I have a good video card if I want to add a second monitor.

What are you using? I found Anker, Hootoo, SIIG to have pretty good reviews. 

Thanks!


----------



## holywilly (Mar 21, 2017)

my 10-port USB 3.0 hub served me reliably for 3+ years, I have iLok, eLiencse, Breathe Control, external SATA dock hooked up to the hub, works without issues.


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 21, 2017)

holywilly said:


> my 10-port USB 3.0 hub served me reliably for 3+ years, I have iLok, eLiencse, Breathe Control, external SATA dock hooked up to the hub, works without issues.



What brand and model is it?


----------



## holywilly (Mar 21, 2017)

the brand is called "Broway", it's a Taiwanese company and here is the product page: http://www.broway.com.tw/products6108.html?classid=1#ulrs74

I don't know if you can find this item in either US or Europe, however any similar powered USB hub might do the job.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Mar 22, 2017)

I use a Logilink 10 port USB 3 hub, I think it works well.
https://www.computersalg.dk/i/11828...x7QV8slxhNRmDnTE1MNCgBoCO_Xw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## lp59burst (Apr 1, 2017)

I use this...

*ORICO Aluminum 10 Port Super Speed USB 3.0 Hub with 7 USB3.0 Ports, 3 Charging Ports, 36W*


----------



## Astronaut FX (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm using one of these, and have been very happy with it. No interference, no dead ports, no problems. Each port has a blue LED that lights only when a connection is made. If the connected device is turned off, or if your computer is asleep, the LED/LEDs dim, which is a nice feature. No blue lights in a darkened room. When you wake your computer, everything jumps to life as it should. The hub also has a power switch, which is important, as it allows the hub to power back up if you have a power outage without having to manually turn it back on (as is the case with hubs that utilize a momentary style switch).

http://www.juicedsystems.com/10-Port-USB-30-Aluminum-Hub_p_17.html


I also recommend using a short USB extension cable with iLoks and even "stick style" USB drives. That way you don't have them sticking straight into a USB port or hub, and avoids inadvertently damaging them if they get bumped. Using a short extension cable between the iLok and the port or hub allows the iLok to lay safely on the desk or table.

Example:


----------



## Whatisvalis (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm using the Anker (metal case) - 3 USB drives, Dongle, Keystep, keyboard and mouse.

This is with a MBP - works great but I should have spent the cash and got a TB hub.


----------



## tack (Apr 1, 2017)

I also use an Anker powered USB 3.0 hub for the past couple years. It's been working very well.


----------



## playz123 (Apr 1, 2017)

Anker here too!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 1, 2017)

You don't need a powered hub for things like iLoks and eLicenser dongles. I have several of them on a cheapo hub.

But because I work with the company, I have about eight iConnectivity USB audio and MIDI interfaces. Connect a few of them to a powered hub, and things can get unreliable even when the interfaces have power supplies. They provide charging power for iPads, among other tricks.

I like the looks of that Juiced one in Astronaut FX' post, because its power supply is 5A rather than 3A. The only thing that would be good is if each port were switched, as they are on my cheapo one from Amazon or Ebay (I forget). That lets you turn off things you're not using.

Also, if you have multiples of the same USB product, individual switches let you turn them on in order. The computer often doesn't differentiate between them. And if you have three of the same multiport MIDI interface (as Chillbot does, for example), you need to know which one of two dozen DIN pairs you're talking to!

The other issue is USB-C. There's yet another new USB connector on the market.


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Apr 1, 2017)

I had an Anker powered USB3 hub and it killed my DPC latency on Win10. Unplugging that was the final tweak to get me at a solid 5-7ms with nothing open. I need to find something that works as I'm using every port on the motherboard... but I can plug everything I need in direct. I just don't have extra ports.


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 2, 2017)

I finally got this, and it works perfectly! Plenty of slots, blue led, powered. 






https://www.londondrugs.com/certifi...533.html?cgid=comp-networkingandinternet-hubs

My iLok was always in danger of getting wrecked when I moved my computer (I've moved and redoing my setup) to setup or next to replace a fan. Same with wifi card. Now I'm at peace, everything purrs great, no need to reach in the back anymore. One of those no-brainers you wonder why you waited 5 years to do!

Thanks for all the suggestions, and info shared!


----------

